# Guide me in York



## Missy

I'm going to York tomorrow to watch the mystery plays. I'm meeting people at 12noon outside the Minster. Im hoping to build in a half hour coffee stop prior.

So. Where to go and be amazed? I'm park&riding (from potterton bar) so really needs to be close to the Minster or on the way, as my time will be tight.

I also won't be eating, so don't factor that in! (Unless somewhere does amazing coffee& dairy free cake!)


----------



## Syenitic

Closest to Minster is probably Coffee Culture - serving York Coffee Emporium beans from memory. Located on Goodramgate, just round the corner from the Minster.

Also fairly close is Brew and Brownie on Museum Street, not been there but @Rhys is an advocate I think. A little further on from there and over the river and Lendal Bridge you'll find the Perky Peacock in an old toll gate tower on the right hand side of the bridge.

From memory I think the Park and Ride you intend arriving on (Poppleton?) drops you off virtually opposite the Brew and Brownie, and not far on from the Perky Peacock


----------



## Missy

Thanks @Syenitic! It's some sort of pop park and ride... to be honest I'll probably be so confused not having 6million kids hanging on to me I could end up on any park and ride in any country


----------



## bronc

Ahh, such a lovely city. I spent a semester at the University of York back in 2010. Unfortunately Computer Science didn't work out for me...


----------



## Rhys

Brew & Brownie is really nice, and serve Carvetii coffee (which I'm going through t the min and loving it.) its also within spitting distance of the Minster


----------



## Missy

Sounds like that might be the spot. If I don't stumble on the others first.


----------



## Pyro

Spring Espresso is a must visit in York, consistently good coffee, unfortunately I've probably missed the chance to tell you by now. But one to bear in mind for next time.

I've not been into Brew & Brownie but it always looks busy whenever I pass in the car!


----------



## Missy

I'm standing waiting for a table in brew and brownie. It's packed. @Pyro where is spring espresso?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Must be good if its standing room only

  See photos

  

  See outside

Spring Espresso  










4.833 Google reviews

Coffee Shop

Artisan coffee, Chinese tea and homemade cakes served in a cosy cafe with reclaimed 1600s furniture.

Address: 45 Fossgate, York YO1 9TF

Phone:07779 294149

Hours: Open today · 8am-6pm


----------



## Missy

Might go there later on! I'm about to eat so I'll let you know how the coffee is.


----------



## Pyro

Been beaten to it! I think Spring is the best in York but that's just my opinion. I've been to Coffee Culture and the Perky Peacock but Spring Espresso wins hands down for me!

I'd personally avoid The Attic/Harlequins they've gone downhill over the last year or so IMO. They do an excellent G&T though!


----------



## Missy

Have to say brew and brownie was nice, but I feel like I could have done better myself. That said it's crazy busy, so something is going right, and the food was nice. Got a bit of a bums rush.


----------



## Missy




----------



## mmmatron

Nothing in York really floats my boat at the minute. They're all 'nice' but not nothing to get excited about, particularly if you have a good home setup.


----------



## Missy

Yeah. On further reflection I was a bit sad. I specifically asked if they were able to do a decent soya flat white, was assured yes, and had slightly sour lumps.

We had lunch at the cocoa house. They serve York coffee emporium in cafetieres, though I confess I didn't try it- I had a super dark almond milk hot chocolate. It was yummy. And less pretentious


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Missy said:


> Have to say brew and brownie was nice,* but I feel like I could have done better myself. *That said it's crazy busy, so something is going right, and the food was nice. Got a bit of a bums rush.


This is the problem ive faced and probably countless others on here.

Now, if i do have a coffee whilst out I try to have lowered expectations.

But, ultimately it leaves me happy, , happy in the knowledge im making better coffee on my humble set up than I can get in what are meant to be well thought of establishments.


----------



## Missy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> But, ultimately it leaves me happy, , happy in the knowledge im making better coffee on my humble set up


And you can drink it in puke coated PJs without getting sideways glances.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Missy said:


> And you can drink it in puke coated PJs without getting sideways glances.


Id get more than sideways glances if that happened indoors in the privacy of my own home !

But, if you want to sit there drinking coffee resplendent in your puke covered PJs then all power to you


----------



## Missy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Id get more than sideways glances if that happened indoors in the privacy of my own home !
> 
> But, if you want to sit there drinking coffee resplendent in your puke covered PJs then all power to you


Life stages I guess... give it a few years and I'm sure it will become acceptable for you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I dont wear PJs, I just use a nit comb to get the stubborn lumps out my chest hair


----------



## Missy

I think I'm mentally scarred.


----------



## R6GYY

I've only been to Spring Espresso (July 2014), but thought it was really good. I think I'm in the same boat now as a lot of peeps on here, where I'm getting harder to impress as the coffee I make at home is (to my tastes at least), pretty awesome (and getting more consistent too thanks to my lovely new Espro tamper). I do love the flat white at Coffee Aroma in Lincoln mind you. I must invest in some HasBean beans someday and maybe some of their delightful red cups and saucers too







.


----------



## Kyle T

Visited York for the first time today and was recommended Spring Espresso, I was there pretty early and so got a seat easily but can imagine it gets busy quickly. Has a lovely Americano, think they are using Red Brick coffee. Staff were also very nice. My coffee making is not up to shop standards so I'm still impressed by most places lol.


----------



## Rhys

Kyle T said:


> Visited York for the first time today and was recommended Spring Espresso, I was there pretty early and so got a seat easily but can imagine it gets busy quickly. Has a lovely Americano, think they are using Red Brick coffee. Staff were also very nice. My coffee making is not up to shop standards so I'm still impressed by most places lol.


They use Square Mile coffee, so it will be Red Brick plus a single origin in the other Mythos. Not been to coffee shops in ages in York. Brew & Brownie is a no go place now as it is far too packed (plus my other half can't have gluten so the pancake stacks are out!). I'm not waiting forever for a table..

The Attic in King's Square was probably that last one we went to and a nice experience. I had a V60 there last and the staff were very knowledgeable and happy to talk about different beans etc.

The Fossgate Social has Union coffee IIRC (across the road from Spring), whereas the one situated in Barbican Bar itself (at the end of Walmgate) is a missionary staffed place that's cheap and cheerful, if you don't mind piped christian music and the odd bible (with definitely no swearing allowed).


----------



## Syenitic

Think you missed the 2x Perky Peacocks; on Lendal Bridge and Gillygate, Spring I believe have opened a new (additional) shop just round the corner from the Brew and Brownie on Lendal I think (not been in yet) . The one no one ever mentions is Bison coffee on Heslington road, just beyond the Barbican theatre - not quite city centre, but only a short wander from Spring & the 'Gatehouse Coffee shop' you mention above. And of course the Hogwarts like Coffee Culture on Goodramgate should always be on the list....

Think I am due a day trip out in York CC soon!


----------



## Rhys

Perky Peacock is nice on Lendle bridge in the little tower (there used to be a chain stretched across the river from this tower to stop people entering the city at night IIRC.) They have to bring in all their water and take all the waste away from this one as there are no utilities apart from electric. Don't want to ask what the staff do for a loo - though with it being on the river.. ermm.. I've not been to the other one on Gillygate.


----------



## Grimley

Rhys said:


> Perky Peacock is nice on Lendle bridge in the little tower (there used to be a chain stretched across the river from this tower to stop people entering the city at night IIRC.) They have to bring in all their water and take all the waste away from this one as there are no utilities apart from electric. Don't want to ask what the staff do for a loo - though with it being on the river.. ermm.. I've not been to the other one on Gillygate.


The Gillygate one has shut. I didn't bother going in the coffee shop that replaced it. the other one on Lendal Bridge was OK though. Harlequin/Attic was closed when ever I went past it, their loss.









Brew & Brownie was very good, So much so I went in there twice & that's rare for me.

Spring I gave a miss too, as I can go to a fair amount of places that serve Square Mile within a 45 Minute train trip.

The Fossgate Social I went in there by mistake but that was OK.

The best Flat White I drank in York was also in Fossgate, it was Kiosk: Project Space.

All in all I liked Yorks Coffee Scene, I may go back next year.


----------



## Rhys

@Grimley not heard of Kiosk as I've not been to York city centre for a while. Who's coffee do they use?

Brew & Brownie use Carvetii Roasters in Northumberland, Fossgate Social use Union.

The Attic at Harlequin is only open Thur/Fri/Sat and uses Has Bean. Went in Harlequin by mistake and it reminded me of a café my granny would've liked. The Attic is different again.

Didn't know about Perkies on Gillygate as it's still on their website.


----------



## Grimley

@Rhys Kiosk is the shop to the right of the entrance of Merchant Adventurers' Hall in Fossgate, more or less opposite Fossgate Social. I saw a Bag of Dark Woods roasters on the Counter. Its also a Art gallery shop of sorts too.


----------



## Rhys

Grimley said:


> @Rhys Kiosk is the shop to the right of the entrance of Merchant Adventurers' Hall in Fossgate, more or less opposite Fossgate Social. I saw a Bag of Dark Woods roasters on the Counter. Its also a Art gallery shop of sorts too.


Ah right. Streetview from June 2016 doesn't show a name above the door so must be pretty new. Dark Woods did a DSOL a while ago that went down pretty well.


----------



## Jerbil

Favorite place is the Attic, followed by Spring then The Social


----------



## MildredM

I've given up with York! I can't understand exactly why there isn't a really decent coffee shop (some already mentioned here have been ok but never really good on the visits I've made)!

Beverly, a bit south of York, has a couple of decent places (Cafe Velo comes to mind). I've found a pot of good old Yorkshire Tea is often the best option, and I can stomach that if I can get a good slice of something yummy!!


----------



## Bmhillier2002

Dyls is a great location for a drink despite the average coffee.


----------



## blankets

I live in York so I'll feed into this for anyone's future reference. In my opinion Kiosk is the place to go for coffee. Predominantly supplied by Darkwoods. Russ is a top bloke and he makes really nice food (albeit he does take his time depending on his mood).

https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/1014437141/kiosk-project-space/

Attic is ok, solid when I frequented a few years back. Good place for a few quite beers though.

Spring has been hit and miss for me recently, usually it's ok (Red Brick). Had the sourest flat white I've ever had the other day


----------



## Fez

There you go @Cooffe


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> There you go @Cooffe


 Aha cheers. I'll have to try the Attic, always just been to Spring.


----------



## MildredM

Is Kiosk still operating? Nipped there yesterday but it was all shut up ?


----------

